# How to Trigger a Light from 1600 Feet Away With the PocketWizard Plus III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/12/how-to-trigger-a-light-from-1600-feet-away-with-the-pocketwizard-plus-iii/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/12/how-to-trigger-a-light-from-1600-feet-away-with-the-pocketwizard-plus-iii/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From our own Justin Van Leeuwen

</strong>Our reviewer Justin spent some time with the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296/kwid/justin" target="_blank">Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x</a> and <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/reviews/review-canon-ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x/" target="_blank">did a review that didn’t include birds or bears</a>. One of the shots was a unique model shoot using the lens as well as the PocketWizard Plus IIIs so he could trigger his light from 1600 feet away!</p>
<p><strong>Says Justin about the PocketWizard Plus IIIs

</strong><em>“What impresses me though, is that those PocketWizard’s made it from transmitter on the camera to receiver 1600 ft away, over a moving river, up to a cliff, and set off my Elinchrom Quadra pack reliably and consistently. Wow. I highly recommend these if you ever need to shoot between provinces or states.”<strong>

</strong></em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://blog.pocketwizard.com/?p=7550" target="_blank">Read the story at the PocketWizard blog</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/844969-REG/PocketWizard_801_130_Plus_III_Transceiver_Radio.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">PocketWizard III at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p>Get more of Justin Van Leeuwen on <a href="http://jvlphoto.com/" target="_blank">his site</a>, <a href="https://www.facebook.com/jvlphoto" target="_blank">Facebook</a>, and <a href="https://twitter.com/justinvl" target="_blank">Twitter</a>.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## WPJ (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## infared (Dec 3, 2013)

Enthusiasm matters!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow! Now that's really impressive. Both the technical "It worked!" and the sheer chutzpah to give it a try.


----------



## ewg963 (Dec 3, 2013)

Great imagination and creativity I say!!!!       +1000000


----------



## KitsVancouver (Dec 4, 2013)

I might be missing something but what does "over a moving river, up to a cliff" have to do with the range?


----------



## WPJ (Dec 4, 2013)

KitsVancouver said:


> I might be missing something but what does "over a moving river, up to a cliff" have to do with the range?



dramatic effect


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 4, 2013)

WPJ said:


> KitsVancouver said:
> 
> 
> > I might be missing something but what does "over a moving river, up to a cliff" have to do with the range?
> ...



Pretty much my thought. Although theoretically I suppose the water, especially if it's not flat water, could cause some amount of interference through reflections & such.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Dec 4, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > KitsVancouver said:
> ...



I didn't know RF waves could see reflections.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 4, 2013)

KitsVancouver said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > WPJ said:
> ...



Sure it can, if the conditions are right. RF is just a different part of the EM spectrum than visible light. It'll be different at different conditions for the reflections & such, but of course it's possible.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 5, 2013)

I could but not at that distance, the pocket wizards work in the uhf ultra high frequency which is line of sight, being it was an open area it will travel further than if it was blocked by a building at that distance.


----------

